# Good year for Fallsview German Shepherds



## Allan (Jun 17, 2002)

Good year for me training and proud as a breeder
VP1 Jenny vom Fallsview got her BH Sept-4-2010, Nov-13-2010 she got her SchH1
SG1 Giada vom Fallsview got her SchH2 Sept-4-2010, Nov-13-2010 she got her SchH3, Both dogs are HOT trained by me

As a breeder I 'm also happy to say that Genny vom Fallsview (Giada sister) got her SchH1 at the same trial Nov-13-2010. I have helped in this dogs training and did all her helper work. 
She would of had this long before but do to her owner being posted for some time and just came back for 2 months and we got her ready

This is a picture of the 3 dogs from my kennel that received Schutzhund titles at this trial.









From the left
Jenny vom Fallsview SchH1----- Giada vom Fallsview SchH3 ----------- Genny vom Fallsview SchH1


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Congratulations! Beautiful...and very talented group. You should be proud


----------



## Allan (Jun 17, 2002)

Thank you Stosh


----------

